# help for pms



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

Is there anything a girl can do to help ease her IBS while she's PMSing (mine is always soo much worse this time of month). I am IBS-C and the bloating is horrible during the week or so before my period....has anyone had any sucess with ANYTHING to eat/drink/take to help the bloating?!?! ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

I haven't found anything to help the bloating (altho my Mom used to swear by drinking water and baking soda!), I have IBS-D and every month I got my period was horrid. I have been on the Pill for quite a long time now (for the endometriosis, and etc.) and that does help ease the symptoms for me, for both the IBS and the PMS.Renee


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I know how you feel, my ibs starts getting worse a week or so before my period starts. You could try multi-symptom Midol. It can ease the cramping and the bloating as well as headaches etc. Also diet can be a factor when I am pms'ing I usually crave chocolate and or salt, if I try to minimize these sometimes it helps too. Hang in there.


----------

